# the new no-xplode tastes like shit



## kenwood (Jul 28, 2006)

lol it does. and it says take w/water. y cant you take it w/juice like the other?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 28, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> lol it does. and it says take w/water. y cant you take it w/juice like the other?



What flavor?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2006)

I think it tastes great. I've tried Blue Raspberry, Lemon-lime, and Lemonade. They are a little bitter but better than anything else I've tasted.


----------



## zombul (Jul 28, 2006)

How could it possibly be worse than the original lemon flavor.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 28, 2006)

i hate the taste yuck! i wish i knew where i could get the old kind. it gave me more energy and tasted better and etc.


----------



## vince20 (Jul 28, 2006)

can u mix it with gaterade or juice or will u not get the full affect by mixing it with water


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2006)

I thought you said your mommy was returning it.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> lol it does. and it says take w/water. y cant you take it w/juice like the other?





			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I thought you said your mommy was returning it.


* #39*


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> * #39*





#15  x 38


----------



## blueboy75 (Jul 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> * #39*


 
signifies defeat and humiliation, often through the dominance or superiority of another party


----------

